# Nsw who fills out paperwork



## Krissy90 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi guys, 
So a friend of mine is in nsw, 6 or so months ago she purchased a bearded dragon from a pet store, also in nsw. Upon purchase she gave them her reptile liscence number and info. However shes only just realised she never signed anything or received anything in the mail to sign to confirm the dragon is registered to her. Im in qld and i know how our system works, however how does it work in nsw? Does the seller send the paperwork off or does the buyer, or both. Appreciate any help! Thanks, 
Krissy.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 5, 2019)

Ha.... the computer does.... but only if you submit an online logbook entry.

I'm betting no one bothers checking these ( too busy being boofocrats and attending meetings about when to hold the next committee or department meeting I expect ).

I've not had any changes for over 12 months so I've not wasted my time doing any updates , though I guess my licence is up for renewal this year so I might be asked to do an online update on my reptile holdings (if they find it too hard to simply extend the expiry date of my current licence.

I don't know or care what pet shops do, I expect that they probably have to do a quarterly return ??? on their reptiles held in stock and movements. So long as they gave you their details and you kept these in your records I expect you are going to be fine (procedurally).


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 5, 2019)

Both parties fill out the forms, if u weren’t given an AKL number, just put their name in, they’ll check their system or something


----------

